# Article on Guided Imagery for Weight Loss



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Here is the link to this article: http://content.health.msn.com/content/article/1728.62132 [This message has been edited by cookies4marilyn (edited 11-21-2000).]


----------



## Brandi Guidry (Jul 9, 2000)

Marilyn,Thanks for this most interesting article! I could stand to lose a couple of a few of a few pounds! I'm overwieght and I get so aggravated because sometimes I just sit around like I'm doing now(LOL!) and not do anything about it!Brandi


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Marilyn:Thanks for posting this article.







It would be interesting to try the imagery and see what happens.JeanG


----------

